# Hello, from north of here.



## d.b.potts (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello everybody. 
This is my first writing forum experience, but I have loved writing poetry and short prose for years now. Busy, busy... but I connect where and when I can with people of like minds and pursuits.
I just had a thought that could have fleeted, like many others. The word "farewell" is not used enough upon introduction. Always in parting, as if luck were useless in the presence of a particular person. Well, I would like to dash this superstition into pieces and say to all: I fare you well as we meet here and I hope that we all have enough pleasant and insightful conversations to fill a whole shelf of novels, poems and chapbooks of sweet-hearted bullshit. If I may.

I apologize for the length of my introduction (or my farewell). It's nice meeting you.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 9, 2007)

Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, D.B. Enjoy your stay here!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, D.B. 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, d.b. potts. Or perhaps hello and I fare you well... or sumpin'. Regardless, enjoy!


----------



## d.b.potts (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Hey Hawke... I see that you're a moderator. Do you still post creative work or are you here simply as an authority figure, or something like that?


----------



## Sniper McGee (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome D.B.  Its nice to have you.

-Bryce out


----------



## Hawke (Nov 10, 2007)

d.b.potts said:


> Thanks everybody. Hey Hawke... I see that you're a moderator. Do you still post creative work or are you here simply as an authority figure, or something like that?


 
Oh I dunno about an "authority figure" (lol), but I still post work every once in a while.


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi d.b. welcome to the forums.


----------



## d.b.potts (Nov 10, 2007)

lol... I didn't know how else to put it. Well, thanks for the greeting. It's nice to see writers taking an active role in communities like this. I'm having a lot of fun so far.


----------

